# The New Member of my family...



## Cryozombie (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## Ceicei (Feb 29, 2004)

Tell us more about what you got!!

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 1, 2004)

Cool toy...what type is it? (Russian, Romanian, Yugoslavian, Chinese, etc.)

P.S. I hope you don't say Chinese...lol


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 1, 2004)

Dude, I've been to the windy city and seen the rats out there.  They're big, but.... :uhyeah:   Cool toy, by the way.  Like CeiCei said, tell us more.  Caliber, nation of origin, rate of fire and so on.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 1, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Dude, I've been to the windy city and seen the rats out there.  They're big, but.... :uhyeah:   Cool toy, by the way.  Like CeiCei said, tell us more.  Caliber, nation of origin, rate of fire and so on.



Ok, lessee... 

Its a 7.62 x 39 (technically, the rounds are 7.2662mm) 

Its a Romainian SAR-1 Double Stack, so it accepts standard AK-mags.  I was reading on some AK forums that the romainian ones are nice that way, because they accept most mags with no hassle.  But a lot of the newer Romainian Ak's have been modified to only accept 10 round single stack mags.

Its a Semi-auto, so the rate of fire is as fast as I can pull the trigger, I guess. 

(A Standard AK-47, with the fully automatic hardware still intact has a specified rate of fire of 600 rounds per minute.  But mine isnt.) 

I dunno what else.  The rats here are huge.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 2, 2004)

Very Nice!  The ones from Romania are about the best you can get.  I'll probably be buying a Romanian SKS within the next month or so.  Anyway, have fun.


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Technopunk,

If you don't mind me asking, how much did your SAR-1 set you back? I'll be in the market for one soon and looking for a fair trade or purchase. Thanks.


----------



## still learning (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello, You look mean, Don't want to tangle with you?  This reminds me of a story my  friend told me that happen a few year back.  One day he heard a noise in the house,got his shot gun ,crank it and the noise scare the hell out of the guy that broke in...all he heard was the door open and running feet....crank, crank...Aloha


----------

